# Went on a 6 campgrounds tour today



## Milkman (Sep 1, 2013)

We decided to ride today and look over some campgrounds over on the east side of Ga  for future camping. We did a 250 mile circle in the process. 

We left Monroe and drove through Athens to Royston and looked over Victoria Bryant SP.  Then eastward to Hartwell and looked over the Hart State Rec. Area camp.  Then southward to Richard Russell SP. Then further south to Bobby Brown SRA. Then southward and stopped at the COE Broad River camping area. Then finally we went to the Elijah Clarke SP near Lincolnton.

We had already camped at Tugaloo SP and Payne Creek COE camps earlier this season.

Not that our opinion will matter to anyone but I will offer the way we rated the campgrounds. This is based on overall looks of the place and  what they seem to offer.

1--  Elijah Clark SP        ......   Very much preferred over all others 
2-- Richard Russell SP    .........        Small but neat place
3-- Victoria Bryant SP       .........         neat place, no water front sites
4--Bobby Bryant SRA        ......       not well kept due to staffing issues

tied for last
5-- Hart SRA         .....   Run down, no staff
5-- Broad River COE campground     ........    run down , no staff


----------



## papachaz (Sep 3, 2013)

thanks for the write ups! I like to read what others think about campgrounds. Everyone sees things differently, so that helps make decisions.

We've camped at a LOT of the state parks through the years, MOST of them we were satisfied with, some not so much. We were just over at Hard Labor Creek back in July. Second time there, this time we stayed in the Horse Campground because our daughter and SIL brought their horses.  It wasn't the most enjoyable camping experience we've had, and yes I did write and let them know. I liked the regular campground, but we had some issues at the horse campground.........

One of my favorites was Watson Mill Bridge. We've stayed at that one and intend on going back. 

I'm glad to see someone else does this. My wife and I will occasionally find ourselves with a day we have nothing to do, and we'll just hop in and go ride a few to a few state parks. We've been told we're crazy with gas prices, but hey, if I wanna burn a tank of gas, so what? 

We've really enjoyed Moccasin Creek, and the above mentioned Watson Mill Bridge, Cloudland Canyon is a good one as well, esp when the leaves are changing. 

High Falls is one I'll never waste time going back to again, Fort Mountain was ok, but nothing that just jumped at me to make me want to go back.

so there's a few from me, thanks for the info. have you bought the A frame yet?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 3, 2013)

Milkman said:


> We decided to ride today and look over some campgrounds over on the east side of Ga  for future camping. We did a 250 mile circle in the process.
> 
> We left Monroe and drove through Athens to Royston and looked over Victoria Bryant SP.  Then eastward to Hartwell and looked over the Hart State Rec. Area camp.  Then southward to Richard Russell SP. Then further south to Bobby Brown SRA. Then southward and stopped at the COE Broad River camping area. Then finally we went to the Elijah Clarke SP near Lincolnton.
> 
> ...


Staffing is going to become more and more of an issue with cuts. One we found last fall that we love, and will be returning too (see my avatar and sigline) will be Hamburg. The office is no longer open, but the friends of Hamburg do an outstanding job of keeping the place up. All sites are on the lake and it is just a beautiful place.

You should come join us.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 3, 2013)

I appreciate the reviews as well.  We haven't tried any of the ones Milkman mentioned.


And we like Cloudland Canyon as well for the west side area.  A little too jammed together for us in the main area on the east.

Same thing for High Falls, just a little too crowded together for out tastes.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 3, 2013)

One day many years ago my wife & I drove completely around Clarks Hill Lake and looked at all the campgrounds in South Carolina and Georgia that were located on the lake. We ended up camping at Winfield Army Corp Campground being closer to us anyway.
We have friends that like Victoria Bryant S.P.
It would depend if you like or need lake front camping. When we were looking at Clark Hill we had four families with boats.
We've camped at Clark Hill and other large lakes so much I like to look at other options including smaller lakes. 
I would like to try Watson Mill Bridge. What about Hard Labor Creek?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 3, 2013)

Whitewater Creek park in Macon County was nice. It was a good canoeing lake and creek. 

http://www.maconcountyga.gov/county-departments/departments-n-to-z/whitewater-creek-park

Watson Mill Pond now called the George L. Smith S.P. is a good park for camping on a cypress lake. The whole lake is full of cypress trees. If you go on the nature trail be prepared for yellow flies. It's near Swainsboro.

http://www.stateparks.com/george_l_smith_ii_state_park_in_georgia.html


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2013)

papachaz said:


> thanks for the write ups! I like to read what others think about campgrounds. Everyone sees things differently, so that helps make decisions.
> 
> We've camped at a LOT of the state parks through the years, MOST of them we were satisfied with, some not so much. We were just over at Hard Labor Creek back in July. Second time there, this time we stayed in the Horse Campground because our daughter and SIL brought their horses.  It wasn't the most enjoyable camping experience we've had, and yes I did write and let them know. I liked the regular campground, but we had some issues at the horse campground.........
> 
> ...



It wasn't me looking at an A frame, must have been someone else.  We have a 29 ft. Outback TT.

Yeah, we wanted to ride and that's what we did.  That Friends Park Pass came in handy too covering the parking pass at all the places.

Thanks for your assessment and reviews as well.  We had considered High Falls as a possibility since it is only about   50 miles from us.  But since you say you wont return I assume  there are issues.

I agree, Hard Labor is a good place to camp if seeing water isn't high on your list. They run a good clean camp.  Neatly trimmed and clean bath houses. I dont golf but folks tell me that golf course is a good one. A few of us camped there back in Nov. 2010 for the state park deer hunt.  It is only 16 miles from home for me.

Watson Mill is about 50 miles for us and we have it on our list to stay at.  family and friends had already recommended it.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 3, 2013)

We've always really enjoyed Indian Springs SP, however, which is just down the road from High Falls.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 3, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> We've always really enjoyed Indian Springs SP, however, which is just down the road from High Falls.




I havent visited Indian Springs yet. It is about 50 miles from me too.  I can see from the overview that there are a few water front campsites.  Is the lake visible from very many of the sites?   I assume since you enjoyed it that the place is clean and kept up.

We will check it out....... thanks !!


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 3, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I havent visited Indian Springs yet. It is about 50 miles from me too.  I can see from the overview that there are a few water front campsites.  Is the lake visible from very many of the sites?   I assume since you enjoyed it that the place is clean and kept up.
> 
> We will check it out....... thanks !!



It's been quite a while since we were there last, but it is well kept, but I think it is one of the oldest, if not the oldest park.

I seem to recall they were doing some remodeling of the sites last time which was several years ago at least.

Interestingly, years ago I think the main camp area was right behind the dam along the creek, because that is where we always camped as kids back in the 60s and 70s.

Looking at that area now, there is no telling where they would find you if that big pile of earth broke loose.

We like the parks with roomy sites and lots of shade, and that is one of them.  But I can't remember exactly about the lake views, but I think it is an easy walk from any of them.

All this talk's got me in the mood to pull the pop-up out and get it washed up and ready.  It's fixin to be some nice mild weather coming up soon I hope.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 3, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Whitewater Creek park in Macon County was nice. It was a good canoeing lake and creek.



I appreciate that tip, Dodger.  That is not more than 30 miles from home and I didn't even know it was there.

I think I had heard of it, but assumed it was primitive camping only.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 3, 2013)

Oldstick said:


> I appreciate that tip, Dodger.  That is not more than 30 miles from home and I didn't even know it was there.
> 
> I think I had heard of it, but assumed it was primitive camping only.



It's a nice little quiet park. I hope you get to go. We were there a few days and went fishing in the Flint River one day while camping there.


----------



## papachaz (Sep 5, 2013)

Milkman said:


> It wasn't me looking at an A frame, must have been someone else.  We have a 29 ft. Outback TT.
> 
> Yeah, we wanted to ride and that's what we did.  That Friends Park Pass came in handy too covering the parking pass at all the places.
> 
> ...



here's a couple of my issues with High Falls:
1. the lake campground has the best sites taken by 'yerts'
2. the riverside sites are ok, but, the other side of the river is not part of the park and both times we camped there, it was noisy! and there's nothing the host or rangers can do about it since it's not part of the park.
3. there was a group there camped across from us, that set up big halogen lights and drank and pitched horseshoes until 1 am. Going up to the hosts and complaining did no good for me or the people at the other two sites who went. We finally called 911 and got a deputy out there. They were actually made to leave, right then!

the biggest thing was the noise from across the river, if we'd been on one of the sites in the upper part, or not right on the river it wouldn't have been so bad. 

As you said, that's another reason to like the friends membership, that parking pass hanging from the windshield gets you right through the gate to check em out!

We have a couple more we wanted to try to make it to this year, but our lives have been pretty much put on hold. My wifes darling mother is fighting the last days of her battle with cancer, we canceled our Labor Day reservations, and won't be making any more plans until 'after'. my wife and her sister are alternating days/nights over there to help tend to her. For those who are prayin folks, (I know from some of the other threads here there are a lot) add us to your lists please!

Sorry for the confusion, I obviously had you and the A Frame confused with someone else.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2013)

papachaz said:


> here's a couple of my issues with High Falls:
> 1. the lake campground has the best sites taken by 'yerts'
> 2. the riverside sites are ok, but, the other side of the river is not part of the park and both times we camped there, it was noisy! and there's nothing the host or rangers can do about it since it's not part of the park.
> 3. there was a group there camped across from us, that set up big halogen lights and drank and pitched horseshoes until 1 am. Going up to the hosts and complaining did no good for me or the people at the other two sites who went. We finally called 911 and got a deputy out there. They were actually made to leave, right then!
> ...



Thanks for the detail on High falls...........  I had heard from another source that the locals turn out in force around there as well.  

Sorry to hear of the MIL's problems.  Tell your wife and her sister to enjoy every moment they have with her. I lost my mother in March and miss her dearly every day.


----------



## aabradley82 (Sep 5, 2013)

For those who are thinking of Watson Mill, it's a great park. Only problem to me with is if you have a monster sized camper. The roads are a little tight. Not too tight, just be alert and not dog tired when setting up.


----------



## littlewolf (Sep 5, 2013)

Good info...Where would you rank Tugaloo and Payne on your list?


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2013)

littlewolf said:


> Good info...Where would you rank Tugaloo and Payne on your list?



If I were to insert them in the list in the OP they would be right up there toward the top.  

Tugaloo SP has lots of good waterfront and water view sites. They have one area that is kind of "terraced" where the rows of campers are stacked up the hill from the lake. There is good access to all the campsites with lots of pull through choices.  They do need to do some road work though, the tree roots have wreaked havoc on the paving in some areas.  They have very clean bath houses and a very easily accessible dump station. They have cable with about 15 channels.

Payne is a COE campground.  It has campsites that are spread out more than any other place I have seen. None of the "on top of one another" here.  Lots of waterfront sites with BIG water views.  Very easy access to the sites from a wide roadway. They are different from the state parks in that they allow you to reserve a specific campsite. Their bath house is kind of distant from some campsites. They dont allow golfcarts, etc.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Sep 5, 2013)

You may want to look at some of the COE campgrounds on Lake West Point. I really like Amity and R Shaefer Heard, and I've heard a lot of people swear by White Tail Ridge. Holiday has a few nice sites, but, I've heard it used to be a party park (not sure if that is still true).


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2013)

What about little Lake Russell in Habersham


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2013)

j_seph said:


> What about little Lake Russell in Habersham



Tell us about it Joe ???


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2013)

Never camped there but real pretty area.


----------



## Milkman (Sep 5, 2013)

j_seph said:


> What about little Lake Russell in Habersham





Milkman said:


> Tell us about it Joe ???





j_seph said:


> Never camped there but real pretty area.



I did a google search and found this information. Looks like they have a bath house, but maybe no power and water at the campsites. 

http://chattahoocheemanagement.com/LakeRussell.htm


----------



## j_seph (Sep 5, 2013)

Milkman said:


> I did a google search and found this information. Looks like they have a bath house, but maybe no power and water at the campsites.
> 
> http://chattahoocheemanagement.com/LakeRussell.htm



I do know they have a place to get water and to dump sewage


----------



## papachaz (Sep 5, 2013)

We camped at Amity Park back in March, was very nice. We rode and looked at every campground that was open, R Shaeffer Heard looked really good!

We have done the ride through on Indian Springs, and it looked nice. But we were there in January, and as is the case with most State Parks, they had at least half if not more of the campground closed.

@Milkman - exactly what I've told my wife to do! My mom died suddenly of a heart attack, many years ago, there were no chances to spend a little extra time. She stays over there every other day/night, helping take care of her, but also to get as much time with them as possible. Her dad is almost as bad as her mom, won't surprise me if we have a double funeral. Thanks for the thoughts and prayers


----------

